# Sticky  "MUD" - What is it?



## CJKarl

angus242 said:


> Kerabond is a mix of silica sand and portland cement; roughly 65%/35% ratio. Could be a bit higher or lower either way.


It's just sand and cement? I need to do some experimenting.:whistling


----------



## Bud Cline

> It's just sand and cement?


OH CRAP...don't let Mr. FRWHIPPLE see that or we will never hear the end of his testing it in his garage laboratory.:w00t::tt2::smartass::beta1::chef:


----------



## LoFiMofo

I noticed that the original thread states not to mix different products. I am currently installing 3000 sf of 12"X48" wood plank tile laid at a random pattern. Because of the size it is nearly impossible to lower the level of the floor after the floor height has been established. I've had to build up 1"- 1 1/2" in some areas. I have been mixing Custom Float in with Versabond to help out with the floating up. Ive never had a problem in the past. Is there anyone that has had problems or experience with this?


----------



## angus242

Yes. Most light weight thinset sets are not able to build up that much. Actually, i don't know of any that you can. You need to look at completely different products. Not even all SLCs can be built up that much.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I don't see epoxy or urethane mud in here, how come? What would be a good kind to use for a tiled kitchen floor in a restaurant? I need the most durable kind because the stuff that's in there now is developing holes and letting bugs through. So I was thinking of using urethane grout, but I read some horror stories on the internet about urethane grout separating from the tile.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Bud Cline said:


> OH CRAP...don't let Mr. FRWHIPPLE see that or we will never hear the end of his testing it in his garage laboratory.:w00t::tt2::smartass::beta1::chef:


Bud you missed a "J".

My setters would be installing modified thin set, then 4-1, then trowel the thinset onto the back side of the tile and tapping it into position.

Only way I think to lay a tile that is that out of wack.

The strength in these highly modified thin sets comes from the ad mix liquids and kevlar technology.

After that it is just the sand and cement. Or is it sand, cement and fly ash..... Hmmmm.

Nope no testing - I have to grout the kitchen.


----------



## angus242

KennMacMoragh said:


> I don't see epoxy or urethane mud in here, how come? What would be a good kind to use for a tiled kitchen floor in a restaurant? I need the most durable kind because the stuff that's in there now is developing holes and letting bugs through. So I was thinking of using urethane grout, but I read some horror stories on the internet about urethane grout separating from the tile.


Kenn, this thread is about mortar not grout.

If you want a recommendation for a commercial kitchen grout, hands down it's SpectraLOCK IG 2000. It's the only grout that I know of that will handle the abuse and be OK with the no-rinse cleaners used in commercial kitchens. Regular SpectraLOCK of QuartzLock 2 are both negatively affected nu no-rinse cleaners.


----------



## rockosbronco

*thinset*



CJKarl said:


> So what IS in unmodified thinset? I'm a mason by trade, but am doing a big LFT job with a tile setter. I know what's in Mortar, concrete, grout etc. But I'm sure unmodified thinset is more than sand cement and lime. What the heck is in the stuff? BTW we're using Kerabond white.


Thinset was invented by two guys after WWII (they started a company called Custom Building Products, they also invented Cement Backer board (WonderBoard) which is manufactured in an old U-2 spy plane plant in Bakersfield Ca) any hows, one of them figured out if you mix sawdust with your sand/Portland cement mixture, the saw dust retains water allowing you to apply the mix very thin with out loosing your water (dry out from evaporation) hence the name "thinset", which allows that thin layer to hydrate correctly. Since then they have perfected the formulation and use some type of cellulose material instead of sawdust. And now we have have all sorts of acrylics and polymers and such that can be added as well to improve performance.

So to answer you question, unmodified thinset basically has Portland cement, sand and cellulose. Manufactures may also choose to put additives in to adjust the pot life, working time and workability properties for a particular blend.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Of course, those two had nothing to do with the acrylilcs and polymers. For that, we had to wait till 1956, when Henry M. Rothberg (the Henry we know's dad) introduced the first MODIFIED thinset, from his fledgling company, Laticrete.

(and my grandfather was the first one to use it!)


----------



## MortarForker

Mud is "DA KINE BRA"....:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MortarForker said:


> Mud is "DA KINE BRA"....:whistling


Or Panty :whistling:shifty:


----------



## MortarForker

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Or Panty :whistling:shifty:


Dirtywhiteboy,Oahu and the islands were nice when I lived there..Howzit now bra?..I went to Kailua Intermediate school for 3 years back in 1973 or so..I used to catch my after school snack in the river next to my house and then go surfing at shore break in kailua..Houli boy used to be my name:laughing:Mele Kaliki Maka and Maka Hiki Ho..:clap: It's probably different since 1976 when I moved back to the MAINLAND:laughing: Houli boy:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MortarForker said:


> Dirtywhiteboy,Oahu and the islands were nice when I lived there..Howzit now bra?..I went to Kailua Intermediate school for 3 years back in 1973 or so..I used to catch my after school snack in the river next to my house and then go surfing at shore break in kailua..Houli boy used to be my name:laughing:Mele Kaliki Maka and Maka Hiki Ho..:clap: It's probably different since 1976 when I moved back to the MAINLAND:laughing: Houli boy:laughing:


Both my kids went to Kailua elm. and intermediate school my son has graduated from Kalaheo high and is now in UH Manoa and my daughter in her senior year at Kalaheo, both my kids learned to surf at shore break and flat island. As of today I don't think you would recognize Kailua:no: it's all new, Lanikai has been ripped down and Mcmansions built. And out in ewa from h-1 to ft. weaver road to old ewa beach wall to wall subdivisions :sad:


----------



## MortarForker

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Both my kids went to Kailua elm. and intermediate school my son has graduated from Kalaheo high and is now in UH Manoa and my daughter in her senior year at Kalaheo, both my kids learned to surf at shore break and flat island. As of today I don't think you would recognize Kailua:no: it's all new, Lanikai has been ripped down and Mcmansions built. And out in ewa from h-1 to ft. weaver road to old ewa beach wall to wall subdivisions :sad:


Small world my friend..I lived on wanaou drive 10 minute walk from the kailua beach..I miss getting a Manapua pork bun from the nieghborhood vendor for 25 cents..lol..Rice Cake 15 cents..those were the day's....That was a great place for me to grow up..Except I am Houli Boy...:laughing: Yea I got my butt kicked a few times..Then I had to get tuff with the "LOCALS"..:laughing: Mahalo!


----------

